# The Lord Blessed My Aquarium today..i had to share



## frontosa_guy (Feb 1, 2009)

I know this is off topic for a discussion but today when i woke up, i looked at my aquarium before i left for work as i do every mourning. I was suprised to see that light was shining through the blinds in my living room window and onto the cabinet door of my tank stand.

I took a few photos because i knew the vision wouldnt last long, for those of you who would say that *** doctored the photo or did anything at all that would create this effect, you are wrong for thinking this. This is 100% truly a small miracle in my own eyes...and NO i am not one of those religious nuts that take things waaaaaay out of proportion ...but i do believe in the Lord and i feel like he blessed my tank today...

http://www.cyphos.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6814&c=5


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

There is no link for the picture... :-?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I wanna see


----------



## ChromisNZ (Jul 30, 2008)

Your link takes me to the cyphos.com login page........so where's this image???? I wanna see it too!!


----------



## frontosa_guy (Feb 1, 2009)

ChromisNZ said:


> Your link takes me to the cyphos.com login page........so where's this image???? I wanna see it too!!


i guess you will need to register with cyphos i had forgotten that you would have to be registerd with them just to view photos.... its in their photos section and i dont have it uploaded anywhere else right now...im sorry


----------



## frontosa_guy (Feb 1, 2009)

frontosa_guy said:


> ChromisNZ said:
> 
> 
> > Your link takes me to the cyphos.com login page........so where's this image???? I wanna see it too!!
> ...


i can send it to your email if youd like but you will have to give me your email addy


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Here, let me help you:


----------



## ChromisNZ (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks gbleeker :thumb: 
That pic is some good timing 8) Nice


----------



## frontosa_guy (Feb 1, 2009)

ChromisNZ said:


> Thanks gbleeker :thumb:
> That pic is some good timing 8) Nice


yeah, thanks for posting it here gbleeker...i couldnt figure out how to post photos directly on my posts for this forum..sorry


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

That's just too cool :thumb: Bet it made your day.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## tepei22 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing frontosa_guy! I think that's more than cool. Nice to have those kinds of reminders.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing FG. Sometimes the LORD communicates subtly and sometimes not so subtly. I am glad He "brightened" your day 



> The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork. Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge. There is no speech nor language, where their voice is not heard. Their line is gone out through all the earth, and their words to the end of the world. In them hath he set a tabernacle for the sun, Which is as a bridegroom coming out of his chamber, and rejoiceth as a strong man to run a race. (Psalm 19:1-5)


----------



## tang happy (Feb 20, 2009)

That is just priceless. What a blessing All Glory and Honor belong to out purposeful God who chose that cross to save our Brokenness.....What a neat testimony. Thanks for sharing!

Blessings.....


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

lol, oh lord!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought you might like this, this is a black hole at the center of the Whirlpool Galaxy as photgraphed by the Hubbel Space Telelscope...


----------



## ChromisNZ (Jul 30, 2008)

Coincidence can be a wondrous thing


----------

